# Killing a chinaberry tree without cutting it Down?



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

I've got two chinaberry trees growing on a commercial property that I would like to be able to kill without having to cut them down first. Is there a herbicide effective for killing them. There is no grass or other vegetation to be concerned about. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## FishingLights (Jun 16, 2010)

all you have to do is to peal all the bark off around the diameter-about two inches wide and a couple of feet from the ground and that will do it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

FishingLights said:


> all you have to do is to peal all the bark off around the diameter-about two inches wide and a couple of feet from the ground and that will do it.


Do this, then find (if you can) Tordon and apply lightly around exposed area. Nothing will survive, not even yaupons.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Girdling will kill a tree, over time, no herbicide needed. There are different methods. My grandfather would use a piece of wire/thin cable, and tighten over time. Of course, then you have a dead tree to remove.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Kill Tree*

I buy it at Tractor Supply Its called TORDON RTU Just take and chop into bark at a downward angle around base of tree (knee high) every few inches .Then shakes bottle and squirt on the wounds you made.Its good stuff.Quart bottle is about 18.00 will do more than 2 trees.Follow Directions on bottle! In a few weeks leaves will start to die then the tree.It seems to speed up the trunk decay too...CVA34


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Take a cordless drill and a 1" paddle bit. Drill a 3" deep hole at base of tree in a downward angle. Pour in a lil diesel
and walk away. You can repeat process a few times and you'll be able to just push the tree over in a period of time. I have done this several times on evasive trees.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

fishnstringer said:


> I've got two chinaberry trees growing on a commercial property that I would like to be able to kill .


What is a chinaberry tree, did they come from China, I feel that this is a very derogatory term for a tree. rs


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Oh my gosh,*

I've done it now! I've woken up the sensitive one!


Rusty S said:


> What is a chinaberry tree, did they come from China, I feel that this is a very derogatory term for a tree. rs


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

drill some 1/2" holes in the trunk and spray some roundup in them


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Chinaberry*



Rusty S said:


> What is a chinaberry tree, did they come from China, I feel that this is a very derogatory term for a tree. rs


 We had them in Danevang and I see them up at Canyon lake now and then .Dark green have flower in spring purple and smell goood they turn into dark green berry, thats pretty hard ,marble size.We did'nt have much gravel .Roads were mostly oyster shell or dirt.So chinaberrys were our sling shot ammo.They really came from China and N India.There is also a Chinese Tallow (really evasive) it has pale green leaves and bears white seed into winter. Belive it or not I saw Seagulls eating them in Palacios once They probably died...CVA34


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> What is a chinaberry tree, did they come from China, I feel that this is a very derogatory term for a tree. rs


http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/node/399


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> Take a cordless drill and a 1" paddle bit. Drill a 3" deep hole at base of tree in a downward angle. Pour in a lil diesel
> and walk away. You can repeat process a few times and you'll be able to just push the tree over in a period of time. I have done this several times on *evasive* trees.


I have never had trouble catching one. They don't have much in the way of lateral movement.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Glock 21...5 shots (FMJ) spaced around the base!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> Glock 21...5 shots (FMJ) spaced around the base!


LMAO, but don't let P.E.T.T.S catch you( People for the Ethical Treatment of Trees and Shrubs):wink:


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

spike pellets work well you can also buy 2,4 d by the quart w/o a lic and do either a basal application mixed 50/50 w diesel or do the drill holes method. Spike works great but you will need to water it in since we most likely wont get another rain for a while.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Have someone with a license get you some Pasture Clear. Drill holes in the base and pour a little in the holes. It will kill anything.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just **** on it regularly and it will do it.


----------

